# Free knitting pattern - Cable Bag



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I wand to share my new pattern with you.

You can find and download it here:
http://www.knitca.com/patterns/cable_bag

No registration needed. You are free to use it for your non-commercial projects.

Happy knitting!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

wow...............


----------



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

OOOOOh, thats Pretty! Gonna put it on my to-do list!


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just downloaded this pattern and think it will be a real challenge but a short project. I do not understand two of the instructions. It says on all even rows (WS) the following: ROW 2 AND EVERY WS ROW: WORK STS AS THEY APPEAR. Does this mean knit in the knit and purl in the purl?
Also, the first stitch in every row is called a SELVAGE stitch. Is this a slip stitch? Looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic job. But looks to hard for me, but I will give it a try.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

nice thank you


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for sharing. That's right up my alley. I generally don't like working from charts for Aran type knitting, but this one may be the exception. Very nicely prepared. I am currently working on a sweater, but this may be next!


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

The WS work as they appear is pretty common in Aran knitting. Yes, it means knit the knits and purl the purls as you come to them across the WS (wrong side). The selvedge stitch can be slipped, knit stockinette, or even be done in a pattern such as linen stitch if you add a couple more stitches to each side. It is to give you a straight edge to sew into the seams.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

knitca said:


> Hi, I wand to share my new pattern with you.
> 
> You can find and download it here:
> http://www.knitca.com/patterns/cable_bag
> ...


I'm not an advance knitter by any means, but I'd love to make this. It is beautiful. Thanks so much for sending this to the forum!


----------

